# Classic Plastic Charter



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm interested in chartering an older boat. Something that, in the future, I would consider for blue water sailing. Maybe a Tayana 37, Valiant Esprit 37, Shannon 38, Pacific Seacraft 37, Baba 35...etc. Anyone know if older boats like this are in a charter fleet?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Not too far from you in Bayfield, WI Superior Charters has a Pacific Seacraft 34. Not quite what you were looking for, but close maybe?


----------

